# refrigerator issues



## bagman (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a top freezer refrigerator. The freezer is working fine but the lower refrigerator stopped cooling. Any ideas?


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Are the coils frozen? We had issues with one in Rockport that the coils/fins kept freezing over. Turned out to be the fan motor getting hot and stopping on and off.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i have one that does that....there is a chamber that runs from the freezer floor to the fridge ceiling. it will freeze solid about every 3 months. i defrost and it is good to go for another 90 days. i have moved it into the shop and bought a new one for the house....what a pia it is!!!!!


----------



## mrm1579 (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a top freezer refrigerator. The freezer is working fine but the lower refrigerator stopped cooling. Any ideas?

Bad fan motor --- broken heating element or defective defrost timer.

possible doors not closing completely 

defrost freezer by turning defrost timer motor,, making sure heating element comes on.


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

chucktx said:


> i have one that does that....there is a chamber that runs from the freezer floor to the fridge ceiling. it will freeze solid about every 3 months. i defrost and it is good to go for another 90 days. i have moved it into the shop and bought a new one for the house....what a pia it is!!!!!


I have an Amana that did the same thing as the quote above. Defrosting it saved me some money.... with the price of a replacement today.


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

mine did that a while back the fan motor was bad


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Like the guys said above, your refrigerator gets the cold from the freezer. I have had too much stuff in the freezer cause the same issue. Make sure your vents aren't covered and there is plenty of air flow room through the top.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I had an old Kenmore that did that. I would take everything out the freezer and put it in some coolers and then took the panel in the freezer off and the defrost drain was frozen solid. After pouring hot water using a turkey baster and melting the ice the refrigerator worked for awhile but eventually did the same thing. Not sure what the root cause was but since the refrigerator was old and the gaskets were cracked I bit the bullet and bought a new one from Sears.


----------

